# I Must Be A Neanderthal



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Laugh if you like, but I just got a facebook page for Kentucky Walking Cane setup.

I know what you are thinking, old news!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Naw -- I refuse to get one!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Took a look at the page. Really like your Ky Walking Stick medallion. Very classy.

Here's an odd thing. I did my first programming in Fortran in 68. A very good friend built his first computer in late 81, just before the c64 came out. Had saved enough $$$ to buy my own home comp. in late 87. Had my 1st internet connection via 1200 baud modem the next year. Worked on a NEXT. Spent many hundreds of hours writing database code over the next decade. Spent thousands of hours making 3-d objects one vertex after another.

Now, I'm more interested in the tech that builds the Neanderthal's stick. My kids are pissed that dad and mom don't facebook.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Not so odd i started out as food technolgist setting up production lines developing new products, but just got a mobile phone not to sure i like them .

Even my 4 year old gandaughter shows me how to play games on her ipad.

only do it for her

me i am more interested in old fashioned carving , making hiking poles and medievil sculpture

So what does it say about us?

I dont understand this keyboard i am typing on , yet i can still give you a breakdown of ingredients of flour and other naterial ingerients. I understand negative space and expireanced in setting up production lines yet i swear these keys move and not at all interested in the latest ipad/phoneor computers.

Today i am what i like to be and since reterment i havnt time to do anything i dont want to.its Bliss


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also think your better looking on this site than facebbok lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope facebook works out for you more publiciy always helps its a competertive market


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Working on the facebook page had been kinda fun. I've learned a lot and don't feel quite so dumb now, when I hear the kids talking about something on facebook.


----------

